
Bay area apartment rental prices softening - chetanahuja
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/networth/article/Bay-Area-apartment-owners-lose-pricing-power-7969171.php
======
shostack
One useless paragraph and then you need to be a subscriber to read the rest.

